
'Hella noms', swag and secrecy: inside the world's largest tech intern gathering - HillaryBriss
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jul/12/internapalooza-san-francisco-tech-industry-interns
======
intern3000
I wish the article had mentioned how much pain the event caused to the
thousands of interns who were invited (by RSVP), left work early to get there,
many travelling all the way from South Bay, and were told to wait for 3 hours
outside and then leave as the event where 4500+ people RSVPed for was capped
at under 1500. The arrogance and lack of communication from the organizers who
claim to care about the interns was appalling.

One other thing missed in the article was the inclusion of a VIP table for
interns at "elite" companies or with connections.

Is this how to promote inclusion in tech?

~~~
HillaryBriss
> the inclusion of a VIP table for interns at "elite" companies or with
> connections

Are you saying that, say, Google or Apple interns got to sit at some kind of
special table while interns for say, a new, small startup did not have access
to such tables? That does sound pretty bad...

